# Katy RC's First official race August 6th.



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Start time 3pm

We are working on plans to keep you guys cool, but come prepared

The pit tables will be first come first serve. We will ask guys to make room if pit space is a problem. We have plenty of space for ezups if you feel the need to spread out.

We ask that when you arrive please check in 

If front of the pit area will be for loading and unloading, so please park your cars down a little way. If you have a trailer let us know, and we will have a space for you. 281-578-RACE

Thanks for all of the support and well wishes. 
This has been a group effort by many of our local racers with Tanks support and staff.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah!!!! Finally racing in Katy. Congratulations guys. You have built a great facility that will help grow our hobby in the Houston area. I wish I could make this race but we will be working on a new layout at the river to try and keep up with you guys. 

Have a great race.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

all three tracks are racing on the same day. MM at noon , Katy at 3 and Mikes at night.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

That's what happens when you have a 5 tracks in your area!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

We have 5 million people in our area.
That leaves one million per track. Lol.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Darren thanks for all of your help last weekend.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

We are gonna need a little more parking to run a million. Might even be able to lower the entry fees if we hit that. Lol

No problem on the help. I enjoyed it.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

What time does the track open?


----------



## ProBroAndy (May 2, 2011)

whats entry fee? what do you get if you win or place? does the entry fee include some practice time?


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

ARE YOU KIDDING? The one weekend I can't make it and ya'll have a race.

I vote to change the date....lol. Just kidding....yall have a great time saturday!!!!!!!

Willy


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I should be there this weekend.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

If I can get my motor broken in to where it has a little more pop, i will try and come out. Don't want to run it before it's ready!!


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> That's what happens when you have a 5 tracks in your area!


Seems like someone should come up with a CannonBall Run between tracks winner take all! Has to hit all 5 tracks with minimum laps etc.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I'm out untill this weather cools down. It was 104* at work today.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

We plan to keep it simple, and follow the HARC rules, and classes.

Gates open at 9am. $20 to race and that includes practice fees for the day.

Tank is working on the awards/ prizes. Even if all we do is take pictures I would be happy. Just saying.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Nick you did an awesome job calling the race last weekend. Hope you can make out, and help call a few more.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks Mark. I will be there.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm gonna miss this one. Have some le mans training to go to with the wife. Hope y'all have as much fun as me!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

it is over rated. come race with us. lol

no we understand, good luck.


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

I think I got a hall pass from the wife since I missed the last Harc race so I'm planning to make this one.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Can't pass up this opportunity at a new track, catch you suckas sabado!


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

Will try to make this one.


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

killerkustoms said:


> Can't pass up this opportunity at a new track, catch you suckas sabado!


perfect ruby, the track happens to be "bagger friendly" you will fit in nicely..


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I am thinking I might have to hurry up and get my engine running right. LOL.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Jeez Karl.......how much break in are you trying to do!?!??

about 10 cycles of 3-4 minutes a piece at a rich setting and it's ready to go on the track. Get it tuned just right, and then back it off about 1-2 hours on the top end and run it like that until you hit about 1/4 of a gallon. After that, lean it back out a little and it should be good to go!

You're not still doing that "idling through a freakin' half-gallon of fuel before you put it in the dirt" thing are you???


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

This coming from a battery racer. lol
Take your time Karl.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Mark, yeah I know. That's probably the reason he converted to the "Tesla" side. I just ran a couple of tanks so far.

I had a hard time at first due to bad glow plugs and bad settings. Got it running now. It won't shut off and it's running right at 200*. Cycling those runs and about to try to run a few more Friday afternoon and finish up in Katy. 

Pending approval...lol.


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

I am working on some really cool prizes for you racers.


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

Will be there around 11am!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Ryan save me a spot at your table...plz.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

kstoracing said:


> Ryan save me a spot at your table...plz.


Sorry Karl I don't think Ryan can do that, since your not a bagger.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Sounds like a few guys from Austin are going to make it.


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

mmorrow said:


> Sounds like a few guys from Austin are going to make it.


Grarrett,Todd,& ash should be coming also, Karl, I will prolly be pitting outta the rv- if not I will get ya a spot!


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Sounds like fun. Hopefully I can be there on time before the mains.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Rob just let me know if you are coming so I can get you entered.
If anyone wants to sign up late just call the shop.
281-578-race.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Katyrc said:


> I am working on some really cool prizes for you racers.


:doowapstaMe like, "Prizes"!:doowapsta


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Hogster said:


> Sounds like fun. Hopefully I can be there on time before the mains.


Pffffftttt!!!! Yeah right!!!

He's not even going to decide if he wants to go until about 3:15. 
Then he's going to have to dig around the back seat of his truck amongst the empty beer can's, half eaten burrito's and womens underwear to see if he can find his car that he threw back there immediately after the last race.

Then he's going to have to stop 3 times on the way there, once for beer, then again for the cigarette's he forgot at the first stop and some more beer, then a third time just because he saw some cute girl walking into a store he was passing by. He's not going to actually need anything at this store but he will buy more beer and try to talk the girl into coming with him to watch him drive his "race car". He might make it just in time for the 3rd qualifier and still manage to turn some ridiculously fast laps and make it into the A main.

I did hear a rumor that he was spotted in Victory R/C this week and might have actually bought some new parts for his car so I'm not going to speculate on what might actually happen during the main!:cheers:


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

As long as he brings enough for everyone. He can show up when ever he wants.

We better look out. He was putting down some crazy laps at the last HARC race.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

mmorrow said:


> As long as he brings enough for everyone. He can show up when ever he wants.
> 
> We better look out. He was putting down some crazy laps at the last HARC race.


Brings enough what? Beer or Cute girls?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Both!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

You guys have fun this weekend! I'll be out of town, but also wishing I could come out there and redeem myself after that last terrible practice session!


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Funny stuff Damon!!

I'll have you know a few things.
The truck has been cleaned out for at least a week.
I took the buggy out of the truck on tuesday.
I decided to race on Monday.
I plan to actually be there no later than 11am. +/- 5 hrs... My buggy is all apart at the moment.
Your right about the beer.
If I make an extra stop for smokes it's only because skillet may show up.
And about the chick, well No comment.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Track is perfect.


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

Excellent job today tank/mark, all the guys had a blast, garrett & wes are hooked, all of our new racers did very, very well today. - tank we need to do a day of paintball with the drivers when it gets cooler.... thanks to all the marshals today also! awesome job, sorry I worked y'all today.....


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Had a great time, great to see new faces coming into this hobby, awesome job KatyRC, lets do it again soon. Got a chance to snap a couple of action pics with my cell:


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

*More Pics*

Found this on RCtech

http://www.towerphotography.net/rc/katyrc-08062011/


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Can someone please let me know if they find a starterbox and green and brown stanley bag.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Pretty sure they found it and put it inside the hobby shop Skillet


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

skillett said:


> Can someone please let me know if they find a starterbox and green and brown stanley bag.


It's in the hobbyshop knuckle head, tank has it behind the counter...


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Race results are up on Katyrc.com. Pictures will follow soon.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

killerkustoms said:


> Had a great time, great to see new faces coming into this hobby, awesome job KatyRC, lets do it again soon. Got a chance to snap a couple of action pics with my cell:


That's a great camera phone you got there Rubine. It makes it look like Skillet's car is actually running and not being carried back to the pits. lol


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey great racing!! Track is a lot of fun and nice folks. And Thank you katyrc track marshals. Good pics Rubine. Good announcing also. I woulda won the A main but the sun was in my eyes!!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

LOL Rob. you must of been racing on westgreen.

Pictures are up on the web. www.katyrc.com


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

darrenwilliams said:


> It makes it look like Skillet's car is actually running and not being carried back to the pits. lol


LOL...that pic was taken seconds before what you just described.:rotfl:


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Car was running good yesterday motor is good.
I asked Rubine why he wasnt running expert and the answer was



Yall ready......I didnt know they had two classes 
I just sighned up,spoken like a real sandbagger
They just put me in sportsman....haha
Thats classic...


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

skillett said:


> Can someone please let me know if they find a starterbox and green and brown stanley bag.


Got it, stop by anytime.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

skillett said:


> Car was running good yesterday motor is good.
> I asked Rubine why he wasnt running expert and the answer was
> 
> Yall ready......I didnt know they had two classes
> ...


Don't worry about it Rubine, you couldn't tell you were sandbagging at all!!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

LMAO...you guys are too funny, bring it to the Harc in a couple of week!


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Sounds like everyone had a good time. I wish I could have made it out!


----------

